#ubuntu-co 2011-06-06
<Marubax> buenas...alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita?
<Guest51561> buenas
<Guest51561> alguien?
<Andphe> ...
<k-milogars> ayuda con un virtualhost
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-07
<Andphe> alguien sabe si el mailman de la lista no envía digest ?
<hollman> Andphe, no
<hollman> se des-habilito
<Andphe> :(
<Andphe> por ?
<Andphe> mucho correo
<hollman> Andphe, por que cuando responden a esos digest es una mamera ..
<hollman> Andphe, cree un filtro y no se estres ;)
<Andphe> :\
<llYankll> alguien me puede ayudar
<llYankll> toy 
<Andphe> llYankll, hasta que no haga su pregunta no se sabe si alguien le puede ayudar
<sergiokof> hollman, se van para brasil :-)
<hollman> sergiokof, eso parece :P
<sergiokof> hollman, pilas con las busetas
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-08
<Frealgagu> Si buenas
<Frealgagu> Alguno de ustedes ha podido hacer funcionar el cubo correctamente en ubuntu 11.04?
<Andphe> no
<Frealgagu> :(
<Andphe> Frealgagu, es que el unity tiene su propio cambiador de ventanas
<Andphe> y parece que es bastante celoso
<Andphe> solo permite el del unity
<Frealgagu> lástima, encontré un artículo y logro hacerlo pero después de un rato se me bloquea la barra de tareas
<Andphe> igual no le gaste mucho tiempo
<Frealgagu> Si, pues en realidad no me gustó mucho el Unity, cuando inicio sesión lo hago con el ubuntu clásico, se me hace que aún le faltan detalles al Unity, además que la fuerza de la costumbre......
<Andphe> yo ya me acostumbre
<CarlVIII> Me colaborar con documentacion de Ubunta pa montar un servidor apache 
<CarlVIII> Ubuntu para la instalacion de un servidor apache 
<Frealgagu> sudo apt-get install apache2
<Andphe> eso
<Andphe> ...
<Frealgagu> ¿?
<Frealgagu> Anphe está registrado como miembro en ubuntu-co?
<Andphe> si
<Andphe> por ?
<Frealgagu> Es muy dificil la subscripción?
<Andphe> neh
<Andphe> es facil
<Andphe> solo seguis los pasos que hay en el wiki y ya
<Frealgagu> toca configurar launchpad y esas cosas?
<Andphe> si crear un perfil en launchpad
<Andphe> y en la wiki
<Andphe> y firmar el codigo de conducta 
<hollman> buenas
<hollman> como se llama el paquete qyue me deja ver el trafico de entrada y sailda de una tarjeta por consola ??
<Frealgagu> tcpdump es la herramienta que se usa para eso
<Frealgagu> escriba      man tcpdump    para ver las posibles opciones
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-09
<Guest75971> buen dia
<Guest75971> alguien podria ayudarme
<Andphe> ...
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-10
<alfon> hola
<alfon>  quien me ayuda
<alfon> voy instalar ubuntu en un disco  150  cual seria el orden de las partes  en instalcion manual
<alfon> hola
<alfon> nadie que me ayude
<alfon> .´çç+-.-.-.********______,---  --- _---_ _---_-mhpssssssssssss
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-11
<tkw-one> HABIA una vez una chica tan fea tan fea que cuando publico su foto en internet el antivirus la detecto... jajaja yo tambien soy feo asi que nada.
<juan__> olas
<juan__> quien me puede colaborar
<juan__> hay alguien
<juan__> holas
<juan__> Andphe estas ahi
<Andphe> juan .....
<SergioMeneses> buenas \ø/
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-12
<edwarent> Buenas noches gente
<edwarent> Tengo una pregunta
<edwarent> alguien podria indicarme, deseo controlar un horario de funcionamiento de un router
<edwarent> para que habilite y desabilite el trafico de internet
<edwarent> conocen de alguna herramienta q me lo permita?
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-04
<gonedcc> hola.....
<gonedcc> quien me puede decir como instalar el driver de la tarjeta de red desde el archivo zip que descargue de la página del fabricante???
<duende> hola gonedcc
<gonedcc> hola
<gonedcc> mira que ya encontre el archivo
<gonedcc> lo descargue de la pg del fabricante
<duende> si de la pagina oficial de enroce
<duende> *encore
<duende> y mirando ese archivo dice que ... 
<gonedcc> es .zip y en el está la opción de instalar en linux.....
<gonedcc> ps hay un read me pero ni idea a lo que se refiere
<gonedcc> como comparto el archivo read me para que lo veas??
<duende> ya lo estoy viendo
<duende> encontré la pagina y sé del archivo read del que habla 
<gonedcc> a ok
<duende> ahí dice, que busque en la carpeta /lib/modules/¡K./net el archivo: rtl8139.o 
<gonedcc> pero no entiendo esos comando ni las direcciones del arbol....
<duende> vea 
<duende> en win 
<duende> todo enpieza con C:
<gonedcc> aja
<duende> en linux todo empieza con -> / (eslash o raiz)
<gonedcc> mmm ok
<duende> entonces toca ir a /lib/modules/¡K./net   
<duende> la carpeta ./net es una carpeta coulta 
<duende> *oculta
<duende> (porque tiene el punto)
<duende> entonces para poder ver los archivo ocultos hace : ctrol + H 
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> dentro de la carpeta ./net debe estar el archivo rtl8139.o
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> y al fin no encontró el nombre del paquete en 11.04 ??
<gonedcc> lo estuve buscando pero no me apareció nada
<gonedcc> o no lo supe buscar....
<duende> pues supuestamente, como yo ando en xubuntu 12.04 acá también debería estar ese archivo y tampoco está 
<duende> pero si en 11.04 si había internet quiere decir que el kernel que tiene la 11.04 si tiene ese archivo 
<gonedcc> mmm y eso que significa???
<gonedcc> jejejeje......
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> haber, lo que pasa es que 12.04 tiene kernel linux 3.2 y 11.04 kernelk 2.8 ... y esa tarjeta es antigua 
<gonedcc> mm ya entiendo
<duende> por ello puede ser que no esté, el kernel que tiene 12.04 o sea el 3.2 ya no tiene soporte para esa tarjeta por eso no puede conectarse
<gonedcc> pregunta???
<gonedcc> donde puedo ver tarjetas de red compatibles con el kernel 3.2???
<gonedcc> ps para cambiar la tarjeta de red y salir de ese problema de una ves.....
<duende> http://www.linux-drivers.org/network.html
<duende> venga ... ud no tiene un CD de la tarjeta donde están los controladores'  
<duende> ??
<gonedcc> si.....
<gonedcc> pero eso no se si sirva
<gonedcc> cuando cambie la tarjeta en windows 
<gonedcc> ps le instale los drivers que trae el cd
<gonedcc> pero con ninguno quiso conectar.....
<gonedcc> no reconocía la tarjeta
<gonedcc> una pregunta.... si yo pruebo los drivers del cd en ubuntu también afectaría los drivers en windows???
<duende> nop
<duende> pregunto lo del CD porque el controlador para linux de esa tarjeta puede estar en ese CD
<gonedcc> ok y como hago para instalar o correr el driver desde el cd.....
<duende> aunque tocaría compilarlo
<duende> toca mirar si están los archivos en el CD y ese debe tener las instrucciones para poder instalarlo
<duende> aunque estoy buscando por internet
<gonedcc> acabo de ver el cd 
<duende> hay gente que tiene el mismo problema 
<duende> xD que huevo
<gonedcc> hay una carpeta que dice linux
<gonedcc> esta tarjeta no se la recomiendo ni al peor enemigo..... es un hueso...
<gonedcc> hay manera de que te pueda enviar los archivos del cd para que los veas???
<duende> pille el utimo pedacito : http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Configuraci%C3%B3n_de_red
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> sikas... sería por correo ... en gmail a lacasadelduende11 @ g 
<gonedcc> lleyendo
<gonedcc> ok
<gonedcc> ya lo comprimo y se lo envío!!
<gonedcc> gracias
<duende> oka
<gonedcc> le envío dos correos 
<gonedcc> son grandes los archivos.....
<gonedcc> ya los envie.....
<gonedcc> dos archivos los dos del mismo cd 
<duende> ok estoy mirando
<duende> gonedcc bajando. A ud le pasa esto? : "Existen problemas con algunas placas de red Realtek RLT8139/810x cuando se tiene una instalación con arranque dual con Windows. Lo que pasa es que Windows desactiva la placa de red cuando se cierra y Ubuntu no puede activarla. La solución hasta ahora es desconectar el CPU de la toma de corriente, encender luego de 20 segundos e iniciar con Ubuntu."
<gonedcc> ni idea de eso
<gonedcc> no me e fijado
<gonedcc> lo voy a probar .....
<duende> gonedcc en 12.04 cuando hace esto: 
<duende> grep 8139 /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<duende> que le sale? 
<gonedcc> eso no lo e echo......
<gonedcc> eso es en el monitor del sistema???
<duende> sikas 
<duende> en el monitor o acá llamado terminal
<gonedcc> ok
<gonedcc> dime como es el procedimiento completo y lo hago ahora al reiniciar el pc
<duende> en una terminal coloca esto: 
<duende>  grep 8139 /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<duende> a ver que sale ... 
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> por otro lado... averiguar la version del kernel que tiene ubuntu recien instalado, porque un kernel actualizado ya tiene corregido el problema que no reconoce la tarjeta
<duende> con este comando : 
<duende> uname -r
<duende> se sabe la version del kernel, la mia es 3.2.0-24-generic supuestamente acá serviría su tarjeta
<gonedcc> no ni idea
<gonedcc> ps lo instale con el iso que se descarga de la pg
<gonedcc> oye y no existe una manera de actualizar offline???
<duende> si.. bajar el kernel a mano 
<duende> ya le paso el link
<gonedcc> la versión del kernel segun la pg es v3.2.14
<gonedcc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<duende> así se evita lo del controlador eu me envio
<gonedcc> ok
<gonedcc> gracias
<duende> gonedcc
<duende> su PC es de 64 o 32 btis ?? 
<gonedcc> señor???
<gonedcc> 32
<duende> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/kernel-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae-di/download
<duende> de acá ese puede bajar
<gonedcc> ok
<gonedcc> dice "Advertencia: Este paquete está destinado para el uso en la construcción del instalador de Debian sólo imágenes. No lo instale en un sistema normal de Ubuntu."
<duende> hum...
<duende> le voy a enviar mejor los instaladores del kernel que tengo 
<gonedcc> ok gracias....
<gonedcc> ya viste el driver que tiene el cd para linux??
<duende> si ... 
<duende> uno para el kernel 2.6 el problema con eso es que ... ahí está la receta para hacer el controlador, y "cocinar" el controlador es ... dificil 
<duende> es como un plan B si lo del kernel no llega a resultar
<duende> porque en el kernel que tengo segun esta pagina https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/897795
<duende> ya estaría corregido entonces para evitar cocinar uno mismo el controlador, probar con actualizar el kernel
<gonedcc> mmm ok
<gonedcc> como hacen para aprenderse tantos comandos por código.....
<gonedcc> :/
<gonedcc> jejejejejeje
<duende> jajjajaja ... esa gente es rara
<duende> xD
<gonedcc> mucha practica con eso.....
<gonedcc> si con windows 3.1 no daba pie con bola
<gonedcc> jejejeje
<gonedcc> como se busca o como se hace para hacer actualizaciones y descargar programas, codecs y todo eso pero sin tener internet......
<duende> de acá puede bajar gonedcc http://www.mediafire.com/?8vg7jtd26vxx261
<duende> los instaladores del kernel
<gonedcc> ok gracias
<gonedcc> descargando
<gonedcc> ya descargo..... y ahora que hago por favor!!! :)
<duende> ahora
<duende> no sé que tan facil le quede 
<duende> abrir una terminal y llegar a donde están los archivos que descargó ..
<duende> la idea para instalar el kernel es hacer doble clic sobre cada archivo que descargó
<duende> pero para instalar todo de un solo golpe, en una terminal e iyendo hasta dodne están los archivos, coloca este comando:
<gonedcc> pero tengo que estar en ubuntu o lo puedo hacer desde win??
<duende> sudo pdkg -i *.deb 
<duende> tiene que estar en ubuntu
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> sudo dpkg -i *.0deb 
<duende> así es 
<duende> eso instala todo de un solo golpe
<gonedcc> ok entonces cuando dices terminal te refieres al monitor???
<duende> si 
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> esa ventana negra de letras blancas
<gonedcc> ok.....
<gonedcc> y abro la carpeta donde descargue el archivo.... si???
<duende> ajap
<duende> lo descomprime
<duende> verá que hay 4 archivos de extendion .deb
<duende> los .deb son prorgramas que se instalan con doble clic 
<gonedcc> ok
<gonedcc> y el ubuntu ya tiene el programa para descomprimir el archivo ??
<duende> sikas 
<duende> en lo posible 
<duende> coloque los archivos en 
<duende> en donde ve las carpetas de: musica, videos, documentos, publico, plantillas 
<duende> ahí .. para que abra una terminal y coloque el comando 
<gonedcc> ok
<duende> le va a pedir la clave de usuario 
<duende> la que colocó en la instalacion
<gonedcc> bien....
<duende> pero en la terminal no se va a ver que está escribiendo la clave, pero la escribe fresco
<duende> bueno ... 
<duende> luego contará como le fue
<gonedcc> por supuesto muchisimas gracias por la ayuda brindada
<gonedcc> voy hacer todo lo que me dijo haber como me va y luego me conecto
<gonedcc> chao!!
<gonedcc> hola
<gonedcc> ya probe todo pero no me deja hacer nada
<gonedcc> no me dejo instalar el kernel dando doble click
<gonedcc> me sale el boton pero no lo abilita
<ofprieto> Buenos dias
<gonedcc> hola
<gonedcc> .......
<duende> hola gonedcc
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-05
<gonedcc> buenas noches.....
<gonedcc> quien em puede ayudar con la instalación de tango studio.....
<gonedcc> me pregunta ¿desmontar las particiones que se están usando?
<gonedcc> tengo windows 7 en el C: y archivos de usuario en D: 
<gonedcc> que es lo que hace esa opción????
<gonedcc> Hola......
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-06
<hollman> ubuntu-co-bot ??
<ubuntu-co-bot> hollman: Error: "??" is not a valid command.
<hollman> ubuntu-co-bot ud que hace ?
<ubuntu-co-bot> hollman: Error: "ud" is not a valid command.
<hollman> ubuntu-co-bot ?
<ubuntu-co-bot> hollman: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
<hollman> SergioMeneses, esto que hace ? :P
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-07
<SergioMeneses> entonces sergiokof 
<sergiokof> oe SergioMeneses 
<sergiokof> bien o que
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, bien bien, ya listo para el campus?
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, no mano yo no apoyo ese evento
<sergiokof> :-/
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jeje los numeros q dieron ni ellos se lo creen
<sergiokof> se no se mas bien cuando este aca en bogota me avisa y vamos a tomar unas
<tkw-one_Reload> si alguien quiere ver una buena pelicula, pues le recomiendo esta: -[ grave encounters ]- 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jajaja hay vemos!
<tkw-one_Reload> tengo una pregunta alguien me mostro un equipo de esos que venden con linux preinstalado ¿como se incia el modo grafico en esos equipos/ porque $ startx   no funciona .... 
<tkw-one_Reload> y segun parece apenas si funcionan comandos como cd, cp, mkdir, mv y alguno que otro mas.... 
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, puede administrar el gdm?
<tkw-one_Reload> me hablo en chino
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, mmm... si viene preinstalado debe tener algun entorno por defecto
<SergioMeneses> mire si es gnome, kde o otro
<tkw-one_Reload> pues como miro eso ... porque solo aparece el terminal $  y nada mas.
<tkw-one_Reload> que comando me deja ver que entornno grafico esta disponible ...
<tkw-one_Reload> o gentor de ventanas como usted le llama
<SergioMeneses> el startx no le funciona cierto?
<tkw-one_Reload> yo navegue por /bin y /usr/bin y no pude dar con un comando que arrancara algun instalador o un ambiente grafico... me parecio muy extraño.... lo que le sugeri al dueño del equipo es montar una distro desde un live-cd ... y se acabo el problema .. pero claro esa es una solucion radical.
<tkw-one_Reload> una cosa mas ... que comando o programa me permite hablar por el microfono y que salga el audio directamente por los parlantes ... porque la grabadora de audio primero almacena en un archivo lo que se diga y luego permite reproducirlo .. asi no me sirve.
<duende> hola gente, una pregunta, para tener varias distribuciones de linux en el PC, tendría que tener una particion para /boot ??  qué dicen?
<SergioMeneses> duende, no no creo.. deje cada / individual
<duende> eso si <SergioMeneses> jjejeejeje 
<duende> la /home si las pueden compartir verdad?
<SergioMeneses> duende, si claro pero trate que todos manejen el mismo sistema de ficheros
<SergioMeneses> es decir todos ext4
<SergioMeneses> o raiser
<SergioMeneses> o lo q sea
<duende> okka gracias
<duende> quiero probar varias distros
<tkw-one_Reload> pues solo dire que: lo mejor es tener los datos en una particion aparte y luego tener cada distro en particiones separadas ojala logicas  y no primarias ....
<duende> <tkw-one_Reload> y a que se debe ese detalle de particiones logicas y primarias?
<tkw-one_Reload> bueno a que se pueden tener 4 particiones primarias como maximo
<duende> ahhh pues si
<duende> vale gracias!
<tkw-one_Reload> que es mejor instalar linux dentro de particiones extendidas o sea debes particionar la particion extendida en particiones mas pequeñas llamadas logicas ... es por eso,... cada particion logica tendra una distro linux.... facil.
<tkw-one_Reload> las particiones primarias son casi de exclusividad para los sistemas windows... 
<SergioMeneses> duende, y porque no virtualiza?
<SergioMeneses> o0
<duende> por que no tengo PC para eso 
<duende> ok tkw-one_Reload>
<SergioMeneses> duende, aaaa veo
<duende> sikas <SergioMeneses> y a lo bien quiero ver como es el rendimiento en las distros que quiero probar, 
<duende> usando hardInfo pasarle los test de rendimiento para comparar 
<duende> con numeritos
<SergioMeneses> duende, vale vale!
<SergioMeneses> use lubuntu
<tkw-one_Reload> duende: claro que antes de cualquier cosa lo mejor es tener una copia del MBR ... se saca con el comando dd ...si mal no recuerdo es asi:   $ sudo if = /dev/sda of = MBR_miPC count=1 bs=512
<tkw-one_Reload> eso es porque cada distro pone su grub y eso aveces causa problemas de arranque .... porblemas que sino puede solucionar es mejor reversar ... y para ello la copia del MBR
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, y como restaura el mbr luego?
<tkw-one_Reload> para la copia del MBR es  $ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=MBR_miPC count=1 bs=512
<duende> humm.. a tenerlo en cuenta entonces ... 
<tkw-one_Reload> para restaurar MBR es: $ sudo dd if=MBR_miPC of=/dev/sda 
<SergioMeneses> mira ve' eso si es nuevo
<tkw-one_Reload> de todas maneras es mejor consultar el uso de dd .. pero es la mejor forma de hacerlo.... se lo dice alguien que ya ha tenido que resintalar su distro 3 veces por hacer caharreos ....
<tkw-one_Reload> no soy bueno usando la consola pero ... si soy muy bueno para dejar distros inservibles .... no pregunten como pero seguro que lo logro..... jajaja
<duende> jejejejejeje ... 
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> metafisica xD
<tkw-one_Reload> nota: como normalmente uno tiene windows en su equipo y luego instala linux-Xdistro ... una buena idea es sacar una copia del MBR del windows desde un livecd ... eso porque si algun dia necesita eliminar linux de su equipo no tenga que reintalar windows y en su defecto correr un disco reparador .... porque en el MBR windows pone un apuntador a su sistema de aaranque ... apuntador que grub borra logico para poner el suyo.
<tkw-one_Reload> o sea antes de instalar cualquier distro nos copiamos el MBR ... y santo remedio.... ese consejito vale unos billetes verdes.
<tkw-one_Reload> SergioMeneses: metafisica .. no ... es solo hacer un mal uso del todopoderoso sudo o root ... como puede ser un $ rm /* -r 
<tkw-one_Reload> o tambien borrarse el /home ... 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja tkw-one_Reload hay un chiste de eso xD
<tkw-one_Reload> o cambiar el nombre de alguna capeta escencial o renombrar el vmlinuz para ver que pasa....
<tkw-one_Reload> bueno, me despido .... si alguien quiere ver una buena pelicula, pues le recomiendo esta: -[ grave encounters ]- 
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_Reload, ok ok
<duende> venga <SergioMeneses> en que parte hago la copia y restaura el MBR con el comando que dio tkw-one_Reload> ??
<SergioMeneses> duende, supongo q en cualquier parte del sistema de archivos
<SergioMeneses> luego la levanta con un livecd
<duende> pero o sea donde escribo ese comando? .. 
<duende> en una terminal en linux verdad?? 
<SergioMeneses> duende, si
<SergioMeneses> me imagino q es como el wget
<SergioMeneses> osea q guarda el mbr donde ejecutas el comando
<duende> hum pero en el caso que quiera volver a win y quitar linux ... puedo formaterar win ... aun habría grub para entrar por win ... verdad? 
<duende> y si es el caso, se puede reparar el mbr a como lo tenía win con FIXMBR desde un CD de win 
<duende> cierto?
<duende> o no?
<SergioMeneses> duende, supongo
<SergioMeneses> o corriendo el comando q copiaron arriba
<duende> ahh los comandos están en wikipedia
<duende> xD
<SergioMeneses> duende, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> en serio?
<SergioMeneses> pase el articulo
<duende> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registro_de_arranque_principal
<SergioMeneses> duende, jejeje tocaria probar virtualizando a ver si eso funciona
<SergioMeneses> porq nunca lo he probado
<duende> seeh gaunta
<duende> debe funcionar
<SergioMeneses> duende, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> duende, huy kernel nuevo o0
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-08
<ofprieto> hola sergio
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, saludos
<ofprieto> como va todo
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> mucho por hacer
<SergioMeneses> y poco tiempo  xD
<ofprieto> yo mas aburrido llame para la conferencia demañana y me dijeron que tenian reunion y que tocaba luego grrrr
<SergioMeneses> don Duende como vamos?
<Duende> epale <SergioMeneses> vientos
<SergioMeneses> Duende, al fin q os instalo?
<Duende> desde xubuntu de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> mmm...
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<Duende> instalé PClinuOS 
<SergioMeneses> Duende, mejor xubuntu?
<Duende> y sí pasó algo con el grub pero nada del otro mundo 
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<Duende> <SergioMeneses> en sí son muy parecidas eso si xubuntu tiene como una estetica mas cuidada
<Duende> ... 
<SergioMeneses> Duende, eso si!
<Duende> pclos es canson actualizar programas porque como que no conecta a los repositorios
<Duende> de resto son como lo mismo ... vaaa...
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> si hay cosas que deben ser sencillas
<SergioMeneses> xd
<Duende> yo quería, hacer benchmarks, usando hardinfo para comparar las distros en velocidad y rendimiento en mi PC pero parece que eso es constante y depende del hw
<Duende> seeh y en base a sensillas quiero probar también alguna distro con e17
<SergioMeneses> mmmm....
<SergioMeneses> veo
<Duende> ya estoy usando xmarks jajaja 
<Duende> ahora a organizar marcadores 
<SergioMeneses> el e17 es una pereza
<Duende> a mi me gusta como se ve e17
<SergioMeneses> dure dos dias configurando el applet de red
<Duende> jejjeejee
<SergioMeneses> no lo encontraba
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Duende> toca instalar uno aparte
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> todos son modulos aparte
<Duende> pero ya ha mejorado resto, acá lo tengo instalado pero no me gusta como se ven los marcos de ventana
<Duende> voy a comer
<Duende> ciao
<SergioMeneses> Duende, bye
<black--hawk> Buen dia...utilizo Geany para aplicaciones de en C++. Necesito crear interfaces graficas para usuario. Alguna biblioteca recomendada u otra IDE con bibliotecas graficas integradas??
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-09
<saarva200> buenas tardes
<saarva200> BUENAS TARDES
<SergioMeneses> saarva200, saludos
<saarva200> necesito ayuda 
<SergioMeneses> saarva200, pregunte, si alguien sabe le colabora
<saarva200> como instalar jahshaka
<SergioMeneses> saarva200, creo q actualmente no se puede 
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/ubuntu-ar-Jahshaka-en-ubuntu-10-04-y-12-04-td4900058.html
<SergioMeneses> seria mirar el anterior paquete
<SergioMeneses> saarva200, te tocaria revisar aqui http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Jahshaka
<SergioMeneses> pero el repositorio que veo es de dapper (muy viejo)
<saarva200> si, la dependencia openlibraries creo que ya no exite
<SergioMeneses> saarva200, veo q es un programa para editar video
<SergioMeneses> mire a ver si ubuntu-studio tiene alguna solucion para ud
<SergioMeneses> ......
<SergioMeneses> tengo q salir unos minutos
<saarva200> ok 
<SergioMeneses> te recomiendo eso
<saarva200> gracias
<SergioMeneses> si vuelvo y andas por aqui miramos algo a ver
<saarva200> listo 
<saarva200> lo que necesito es un alternativo a After FX
<SergioMeneses> saarva200, seria buscar en internet
<SergioMeneses> o pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<saarva200> gracias
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como vamos?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: quiubo ya le hice el invite
<SergioMeneses> si?
<SergioMeneses> deje miro
<SergioMeneses> un seg q tenia firefox cerrado
<andresmujica> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, listo entrando
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-10
<gonedcc> buenas noches.....
<gonedcc> tengo instalada una distribución (Tango Studio) y después de descargar actualizaciones con synaptic al apagar el pc me sale una pantalla negra
<gonedcc> soy nuevo en linux y no entiendo lo que dice
<gonedcc> buenos dias.....
<gonedcc> nesecito ayuda para arrancar una distribuciòn de ubuntu 10.04 nombre clave karmasutra
<gonedcc> o tango studio....
<gonedcc> http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/es/tangostudio
<gonedcc> en el pc tengo instalado Windows 7 y Tango Studio, descargue los repositorios con synaptic (refrescar - seleccionar todo - aplicar)
<gonedcc> probe reiniciando el sistema variasveces turnando de OS 
<gonedcc> pero al apagar el pc, cuando quise entrar otra ves en tango Studio me salio una pantalla negra
<gonedcc> les envio imagenes de la pantalla....
<gonedcc> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3AQ-H8n_mnUanJrZDBSQXVvRW8 https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3AQ-H8n_mnUdDJPUUpJcUFWclk https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3AQ-H8n_mnUNThSaGR1RDlIMEk https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3AQ-H8n_mnUeFVqdUhLUTY3X00 https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3AQ-H8n_mnUSFV1a1hHR1piTmM
<gonedcc> les agradesco su colaboraciòn!!!
<tkw-one_Reload> m4v: ¿como se instala ubuntu para que varios PC compartan recursos y aplicaciones? ... yo se instalar para un solo pc ... pero para una red como?
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-04
<fdoblues> Alguien me podria ayudar , instalo el 13.04 y me sale al arrancaruna distorsion de puntos, que hago?
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-05
<kanchy> hey
<kanchy> tengo una pregunta quien me ayudaria
<kanchy> es urgente, que version de ubunto me recomiendan, y sera que mis archivos viejos no se borran cuando instale ubunto, los tengo en una particion
<daory> Hola buenos dias, alguien conectado que sepa español?
<daory> Quisiera instalar una de las versiones de ubuntu y mantener el so w7 a su vez por cuestiones de trabajo, alguien me puede recomendar una guia, la instalacion del ubuntu es para realizarla en un disco esclavo pero que al arrancar el equipo me de una opcion de escoger con cual os ingresar
<daory> asi mantendria cada os en un discu duro para cada uno 
<daory> Hola buenos dias, alguien conectado que sepa español? [11:55] <daory> Quisiera instalar una de las versiones de ubuntu y mantener el so w7 a su vez por cuestiones de trabajo, alguien me puede recomendar una guia, la instalacion del ubuntu es para realizarla en un disco esclavo pero que al arrancar el equipo me de una opcion de escoger con cual os ingresar [11:56] <daory> asi mantendria cada os en un discu duro para cada uno
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-06
<ofprieto> ehola buenas nochs
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, por aqui hace poco llegue de la oficina :S q dias tan largos 
<BartOC3> jajajaj SergioMeneses yo ando igual..!! pero menos mal ya todos los prob lemas los tengo solucionados
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, yo no...
<SergioMeneses> tengo un problemita con un punto de acceso q me esta partiendo el coco
<JHOSMAN> wenas BartOC3 kuadrosx_  kubot Linaporras  m4v ofprieto SergioMeneses tiagoscd Uthark 
<SergioMeneses> jaja todos saludan a los bot
<SergioMeneses> oe JHOSMAN 
<JHOSMAN> =) hay q ser hamables con ellos :P 
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JHOSMAN> que fue SergioMeneses 
<BartOC3> Buenas noches don fredy_ 
<SergioMeneses> nd no se alarme
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ya vio los logos en icopor?
<SergioMeneses> asi se escribe? 
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses,  si claro quedaron ful ful elegantes!!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, huy si... se fajaron con esos
<fredy_> buenas noches 
<tiagoscd> hahaha, bot, nice one
<SergioMeneses> por hay hable con patricia ayer, ella desde canonical nos puede dar una mano, o bueno eso espero... en estos dias quede que le escribia
<BartOC3> Espero poder saber que van hacer con esos logos en icopor..!!
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, neh why? 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, jaja que los extraditen para aca xD
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses,  +1
<BartOC3> xD
<BartOC3> fermanlive,  Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, will you attend ubuconla this year, right?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses, aguanta tambien hacer agl asi http://cn.all.biz/img/cn/catalog/91836.jpeg
<SergioMeneses> q es esp BartOC3 ?
<BartOC3> banderas publicitarias..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, podria ser, cuanto cuesta la unidad? 
<SergioMeneses> eso lo deben hacer solo en la costa... en ningun otro lado he visto algo asi
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses,  pues se pueden pedir por publicidad a una empresa en ctg ya que nos van a dar dos  para un evento que vamos hacer..
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, salude por aqui ;)
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, perfecto... eso se pone como patrocinio entonces
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<BrayanBautista> saludos comunidad
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, bien bien por aqui contribuyendo un rato y ud?
<BartOC3> Si SergioMeneses  asi es
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: brazilian government don't let me go :(
<BrayanBautista> bart una preguntirijilla
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I suppose that =/
<BartOC3> BrayanBautista,  si claro
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I'm really sad about this :(
<tiagoscd> ubuconla will gonna be a great conference
<BrayanBautista> como se llama el proyecto de ubuntu que se quieria implementar en la Secretaria de educaciòn ?
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, dont worry next year you might come here and have a good time with us :)
<BartOC3> Educacion con SoftwareLibre para las escuelas
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<BrayanBautista> ese proyecto como va ?
<BartOC3> BrayanBautista, un poco atrasado.. por temas de personal
<BrayanBautista> bart allà en la costa los de redp tambien gestionan todo el sistema informatico en los colegios como en bogotà ?
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista: FALTON 
<ofprieto> jajjaaj BrayanBautista  grocero jajajja
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: sure :) you guys need to come to Foz do Iguaçu, to attend Latinoware (www.latinoware.org)
<BartOC3> ofprieto,  trata el tema del podcast por aca
<BartOC3> xD
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: pablo was here last year
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, you have to invite me the next time, I'll be glad to join 
<ofprieto> ham ok BartOC3 
<ofprieto> freddyrh: ? esta
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, yeeeees he told me :S 
<danoco> buenas noches a todos
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I'll talk to organization to try sponsor for you and pablo
<BartOC3> acuerdese que estamos en reunion ofprieto  xD
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches danoco 
<tiagoscd> s/to/with/
<tiagoscd> danoco: buenas noches :)
<ofprieto> sisisi perdon confundo las salas  hanmm y es que la reunion tiene ese punto tambien pero me lo salte BartOC3 
<BartOC3> jajajja
<BrayanBautista> es el ultimo punto esta en la wiki "Dormido" :p
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, that will be awesome, oh men I was so sad because of I did meet you at uds last year... I spent a lot of time with community things
<SergioMeneses> and Ursula of course
<danoco> no quiero pasar por grosero, pero es la primera vez que me conecto y estoy un poco perdido sobre como pedo aportar a la discusión
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista: 50 lukas el arduino si vio el mensaje?
<ofprieto> complicado levantarse 25 o 20 ?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I'm sure we gonna have another opportunities 
<tiagoscd> :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, maybe uds will back in the near future, we dont know xD
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yeah, and we have so many conferences to attend here in LA
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, are you in LA? LA USA?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: Latin America
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, ah
<SergioMeneses> lol my mistake jajaja
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: but LA (US) would be a nice place to stay right now 
<tiagoscd> hahaha
<anuvix> cuando haran flisol bucaramanga
<anuvix> :C
<ofprieto> husss que reunion tan asistida la de hoy en la sala del metting!!!
<franciscogafe> nuevo!!! cual es el tema
<BrayanBautista> agenda Agenda:
<BrayanBautista> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/607/detail/
<ofprieto> vamos en este punto franciscogafe  Protocologo de Bienvenida Para Los Nuevos Usuarios ‒
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I knew Ursula was in LA or near
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yeah..
<franciscogafe> bien ofprieto gracias
<ofprieto> con gusto ;D
<Guest41276> Beunas noche 
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I think that Ursula will not be attending a conference soon
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: but I need to present you Marta
<tiagoscd> she's ubuntu member and very active on our community
<tiagoscd> :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, but Ursula could do it next year ;)
<SergioMeneses> s/could/might
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, always is good to meet new people :)
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: :-)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, did you know DanielHolbach speaks Spanish!!!!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: canonical have sponsored ubuconla?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: really? i didn't know
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, yes, but I had another plans on mind to be honest
<SergioMeneses> I mean I think Canonical might sponsor us with another kind of resources 
<SergioMeneses> ...jajaja dholbach is the best umember ever
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: sure :)
<franciscogafe> Tengo ke dejarlso, ke pasen buena noche
<bartoc> SergioMeneses,  mire por la lista de UbuConLA 
<bartoc> xd sali regañado..xD por no compartir
<Lmalavera> Hola que pena por no hablar como va todo ?
<chilicuil> hola, buen día, les traigo una propuesta, para una version de AskUbuntu en español: http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/proposal-askubuntu-en-espanol-askubuntu-in-spanish/ , si estan de acuerdo les invito a votar a favor de ella =)
<guigio_2666> hola
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-08
<VIkotoro> Hola a todos, 
<VIkotoro> disculpen es que tengo una pregunta puntual
<VIkotoro> quien me pude ayudar?
<renton> :D spam *vendo tarjeta amd 6850* 
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-04
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene idea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene id
<jotaxpe> ea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> <jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-05
<jotaxpe> alguien sabe como puedo saber la ruta de un ícono de una carpeta del sistema de ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-co 2015-06-02
<goyitOS> buenas tardes
<goyitOS> mis parsas
<goyitOS> tengo una consulta 
<goyitOS> soy novato en linux , he instalado pinguyOS y quisiera saber si puedo o como configurar el compiz para tener el cubo 3d
#ubuntu-co 2015-06-04
<Ubuntero|81925> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co 2016-06-06
<oscarpri1to> hola buenas noches
<oscarpri1to> hola
#ubuntu-co 2017-06-08
<diego021> hola
<diego021> hay alguien?
